
Insect eyes inspire new solar cell design - dnetesn
https://techxplore.com/news/2017-08-insect-eyes-solar-cell.html
======
jlebrech
i love hexagons, hexagons should be everywhere. for building on earth, for
space stations, for rocket boosters, for floating structures, for mars
colonies.

~~~
amitp
I love hexagons too! Hexagon related but not related to the original article:

\- [http://esolangs.org/wiki/Hexagony](http://esolangs.org/wiki/Hexagony) \- a
hexagonal layout programming language, implemented in Ruby, which is also the
name a gemstone made of corundum, which crystalizes in hexagonal shapes ;)

\- [http://hexagons.info/](http://hexagons.info/) \- "It is likely that
HEXAGONS will continue to increase in popularity over the coming years, as
humanity enters a glorious new hexagonal golden age, and all sentient beings
on our planet ascend to a new, higher state of hexagonal consciousness."

That said, hexagons seem fine for things of the same size (such as the solar
cells in the article), but rectangular construction seems to work better for
assembling components of varying size (like a house made of rooms of different
sizes)…

